# Root Tabs



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I've had an anubais nana for about a month now, but its starting to get brown spots on the leaves. I have a grow light that I leave on for about 10 hours a day, and my anacharis and water sprite are both doing well, but from what I've looked up it appears the anubais needs iron. I've heard root tabs are a good solution for this problem, but I've heard conflicting opinions on their effectiveness. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Root tablets are very helpful. Are your plants in any kind of fertilizer (Eco-complete, Flourite, potting soil)? If they are just planted in sand or gravel, that's probably why you are having there troubles.

What is your lighting like, do you add any additives or dry ferts, do you have CO2? These can all relate to why your plant is doing badly.

I recommend adding the tabs though.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Fin Fancier said:


> I've had an anubais nana for about a month now, but its starting to get brown spots on the leaves. I have a grow light that I leave on for about 10 hours a day, and my anacharis and water sprite are both doing well, but from what I've looked up it appears the anubais needs iron. I've heard root tabs are a good solution for this problem, but I've heard conflicting opinions on their effectiveness. Any other suggestions?


Try this link:
http://www.miyabi-aqua.com/tips-and-techniques/about-plant-health

Then figure out which deficiency your plants are experiencing.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link otterfun.  I can't find anything that quite matches. 

As for my tank its a 5 gallon bowfront, I switched out the light for a 6500k bulb rated for plant growth which I generally leave on for 10 hours a day. I have a gravel substrate, but I don't plant anything in it. I have some water sprite that is still in the pot it was sold in, and some anacharis and wisteria floating. My anubais nana is attached to a log ornament so the roots are exposed to the water, and is the only plant experiencing discoloration, and they seem to be on the older leaves, the new ones are fully green. 

I haven't used any ferts as of yet because I heard that some of them cause melt in anacharis. Opinions on what people have used successfully would also be appreciated.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Anubias is a very undemanding plant... unless you've kept it in complete darkness for a long time... or dumped something toxic in the water... it shouldn't be starving for nutrients.

how did you plant your anubias? it should be tied to a decoration or only have its roota buried. the rhizome ahould be above the substrate
chexk the rhizome with your fingers, it should be firm and not soft.... inspect the entire rhizome...

all your plants takes nutrients well from the water column, I tecommend to dose a liquid fert, seachem flourish is highly recommended as a good beginner fert 

wht causes elodea/anacharis to melt is usually excel. this is a CO2 additive that is made with ingredients used to sterilize hospital environments ....
it's kind of like putting poison in the tank XD no wonder the anacharis melts right?


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Well then mine is just special. I'll look in to grabbing some flourish and hopefully the spots will go away.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Is anubias is growing out if water? the closer it is to the light, and especially if it has access to atmospheric CO2, the more ferts it will need. so yes, so seachem flourish will be useful.

make sure it's just sechem flourish, not seachem flourish excel


----------

